# ZOINKS! 9k miles Dasher on the Samba



## tochtli83 (Nov 15, 2005)

Check it out. I live in Nashville, and may just check this out for $hits and giggles.

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1092937


----------



## A2L90E (Apr 1, 2002)

That is awesome! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

Still overpriced


----------



## VWFahrenheit (Jan 25, 2011)

tochtli83 said:


> Check it out. I live in Nashville, and may just check this out for $hits and giggles.
> 
> http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1092937


Nashvegas FTW!


----------



## _drtydub_ (May 3, 2010)

i want that


----------

